#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Гелуг >  > > >  >  >  восемь пунктов философии Цонкапы

## Сергей Хос

Интересующимся философией Цонкапы, небольшая сводка по воззрению

Tsongkhapa set out the ramifications of his view in “eight points that are difficult to understand” (Tib. dka' gnas brgyad) first enumerated in notes (rjes byang) to one of his lectures by his contemporary and disciple, Darma rin chen (also called rGyal tshab rje “the regent”). Tillemans (1998) has nicely rendered the opening of the text as follows,

“Concerning the [ontological] bases, there are the following [three points]: (1) the conventional nonacceptance of particulars and of (2) the storehouse consciousness, and (3) the acceptance of external objects. Concerning the path, there are the following [four points]: (4) the nonacceptance of autonomous reasonings as being means for understanding reality and (5) the nonacceptance of self-awareness; (6) the way in which the two obscurations exist; (7) how it is accepted that the Buddha's disciples and those who become awakened without a Buddha's help realize that things are without any own-nature. Concerning the result, there is: (8) the way in which the buddhas know [conventional] things in their full extent. Thus, there are four accepted theses and four unaccepted theses.”

Частичный перевод:

Три пункта в отношении [онтологической] Основы [бытия]:
1) непризнание существования "особенного" на относительном уровне
2) непризнание существования алая-виджняны (на абс. уровне)
3) признание существования внешних объектов

Четыре пункта в отношении Пути:
4) непризнание необходимости самостоятельного силлогизма в качестве средства постижения реальности;
5) непризнание самоосознавания;
6) как возникают два вида омрачений;
7) признание того, что ученики Будды (шраваки?) и пратьекабудды постигают отсутствие у дхарм собственной природы

Один пункт в отношении плода:
8) объяснение того, как будды в полноте познают сферу относительной реальности.

Детализация некоторых пунктов

1) непризнание существования "особенного" на относительном уровне
Цонкапа утверждает, что особый собственный признак (сва-лакшана), например, признак, обозначающий "пятно синего цвета" именно как "синее", а не как "красное" или какое-то еще, не имеет самобытия (не существует сам-по-себе) даже на уровне относительной истины.
Tsongkhapa asserts that a specific mark, for instance a mark that makes blue blue, instead of red or any other color, has not even a nominal existence.

2) непризнание существования алая-виджняны (на абс. уровне)
Согласно Цонкапе, на начальном этапе возможно признавание алая-виджняны для объяснения действия закона причин и следствий и во избежание впадения в нигилизм. По обретении же правильного воззрения надобность в признании алая-виджняны отпадает. Закон причин и следствий (и в особенности - механизм переживания настоящего момента, то есть прямого сенсорного восриятия) следует понимать исключительно в контексте того, что [взаимо]зависимое происхождение исключает всякую возможность самобытия (essential existence).

3) признание существования внешних объектов
Отвержение идеализма йогачары, считавших внешние проекцией омраченного ума, приводит Цонкапу к признанию наличия внешних объектов.
...

_Смысл утверждения о прекращении субъект-объектного ковенционального (условного, относительного) восприятия (наименования, обозначения designation) состоит в том, что их наименование прекращается с позиции состяния медитативного равновесия, но это не означает, что постижение в состоянии медитативного равновесия и абс. истина отвергаются в качестве субъекта и объекта. Это потому, что их субъект-объектное отношение устанавливается не с точки зрения анализа, а с т.зр. относительной истины.
"Океан рассуждений"_

Внешние объекты существуют с точки зрения мирских условностей (ordinary convention), и достаточно признавать их на этом уровне.

4) непризнание необходимости самостоятельного силлогизма в качестве средства постижения реальности
Это означет отрицание тезиса, предполагающего наличие самобытия (They only deny any thesis that presupposes an intrinsic existence.) Но вместе с тем 

мадхьямики-прасангики признают особый тезис, а именно, что все феномены лишены самобытия, и для утверждения этого применяют рассуждения и логику, которые сами также лишены самобытия. Действенность такого рассуждения на уровне относительной реальности возможна в силу взаимозависимого возникновения.(Such reasoning derives its efficacity on a conventional level through the natural workings of dependent origination.)

----------

Aion (15.09.2013), Alex (15.09.2013), Legba (04.11.2013), Lungrig (03.11.2013), Pema Sonam (15.09.2013), Sten (03.11.2013), Влад К (11.01.2014), Дечен Намдрол (15.09.2013), Джнянаваджра (15.09.2013), Дордже (20.01.2014), Дубинин (15.09.2013), Ильят (09.10.2013), Надежда Хабичевская (22.01.2014), Паня (10.01.2014), Пема Ванчук (26.11.2013), Пема Дролкар (15.09.2013), Савелов Александр (21.05.2020), Цхултрим Тращи (15.09.2013), Юань Дин (09.01.2014)

----------


## Александр Сергеевич

Прасанга. Что с неё возьмёшь.  :Smilie: 
Хотя кое-что и можно оспорить.

----------


## Вантус

Труха прасангическая обыкновенная.

----------


## Дубинин

Мне например очень хочется то-же небрежно так что- нибудь сказать, но не могу- ибо умов не хватает понять чем так плох Цонкапа с прасангикой? По мне так довольно завершённо и логично)))

----------

Германн (21.01.2014)

----------


## Нико

Хос, а ты к чему это, собственно?

----------


## Asanga

> восемь пунктов философии Цонкапы


Вообщем любопытно, а откуда это? Неужели из краткого Ламрима?
Вот думаю, зачем выделять отдельный 3 пункт про существование внешних объектов, если отсутствует возможность указать как они существуют, особенно с учетом 1 пункта про отсутствие признаков.
Чтобы было если бы не было третьего пункта?
С точки зрения отрицания ничего бы не поменялось, ну а то что реальность каким-то образом существует, это и так понятно.
Или иначе, зачем бороться с Йогочарой если с ней и так расправились в п.2 про алаявиджняну.

----------

Германн (21.01.2014)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Вообщем любопытно, а откуда это? Неужели из краткого Ламрима?


Посмотрите по ссылке, там указано:
Tsongkhapa set out the ramifications of his view in “eight points that are difficult to understand” (Tib. dka' gnas brgyad) first enumerated in notes (rjes byang) to one of his lectures by his contemporary and disciple, Darma rin chen (also called rGyal tshab rje “the regent”).
И кажется в _Сущности красноречия_ это есть, но могу ошибаться.




> Хос, а ты к чему это, собственно?


Просто перевел для себя и решил опубликовать, чтоб не потерялось. А может кому еще будет интересно.

----------

Влад К (11.01.2014)

----------


## Пилигрим

> ...
> 
> 3) признание существования внешних объектов
> Отвержение идеализма йогачары, считавших внешние проекцией омраченного ума, приводит Цонкапу к признанию наличия внешних объектов.
> ...
> 
> _Смысл утверждения о прекращении субъект-объектного ковенционального (условного, относительного) восприятия (наименования, обозначения designation) состоит в том, что их наименование прекращается с позиции состяния медитативного равновесия, но это не означает, что постижение в состоянии медитативного равновесия и абс. истина отвергаются в качестве субъекта и объекта. Это потому, что их субъект-объектное отношение устанавливается не с точки зрения анализа, а с т.зр. относительной истины.
> "Океан рассуждений"_
> 
> Внешние объекты существуют с точки зрения мирских условностей (ordinary convention), и достаточно признавать их на этом уровне...


Это хула на Цонкапу. 
Такое воззрение возможно, с большой натяжкой, приписать Цонкапе только в его молодости, в основе окончательного его воззрения, лежит постижение пустоты через взаимозависимость, полностью исключающее объективацию чего-либо, даже на самом тонком уровне. «Три основы пути», «Хвала взаимозависимому возникновению».  Соответственно:

- нет никаких оснований считать идеализмом признание существования внешнего, как проекции омраченного ума. Омраченный ум воспринимает внешнее, как существующее самосуще, такое  внешнее нигде, никогда не существует и соответственно ничем кроме как проекцией омраченного ума быть не может.

- внешние объекты существуют с точки зрения мирских условностей, но исключительно самосуще. Признание такого их существования, равносильно признанию их самосущего существования на этом уровне. Цонкапа же отрицает самобытие и на относительном уровне тоже.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Это хула на Цонкапу.


Цонкапа хулит Цонкапу?

----------

Нико (20.01.2014)

----------


## Пилигрим

> Цонкапа хулит Цонкапу?





> 3) признание существования внешних объектов
>  Отвержение идеализма йогачары, считавших внешние проекцией омраченного ума, приводит Цонкапу к признанию наличия внешних объектов.


Цонкапа приводит Цонкапу?

----------

Сергей Хос (20.01.2014)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Цонкапа приводит Цонкапу?


опровержение приводит )))

----------


## Пилигрим

> опровержение приводит )))


Зачем Цонкапа о себе (приводит Цонкапу) в третьем лице? Так можно долго перепираться, но это не интересно, так как не существенно. Лучше по сути возражений, ваше мнение по ним мне гораздо интереснее.
ПС. Нико ваше тоже

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Лучше по сути возражений, ваше мнение по ним мне гораздо интереснее.


Честно говоря, я просто не понял сути того, что Вы сказали, в чем именно Вы усмотрели хулу.
О существовании внешнего Цонкапа говорит, в частности, в Среднем ламриме, а это довольно поздняя работа.
Важно еще понимать, что имеется в виду, когда говорится о "существовании внешнего". Я, кстати, не утверждаю, что мне лично это вполне понятно. Я просто привел сводку тезисов, и все. А дальше - надо думать.

----------


## Пилигрим

> Честно говоря, я просто не понял сути того, что Вы сказали, в чем именно Вы усмотрели хулу.
> О существовании внешнего Цонкапа говорит, в частности, в Среднем ламриме, а это довольно поздняя работа.
> Важно еще понимать, что имеется в виду, когда говорится о "существовании внешнего". Я, кстати, не утверждаю, что мне лично это вполне понятно. Я просто привел сводку тезисов, и все. А дальше - надо думать.


Основное возражение - Цонкапа не признает внешнее как объект, ни на каком уровне. Если мы с этим согласны, то п.3 вместе с пояснениями рассыпается в прах. Если же мы признаем верным п.3 это хула на Цонкапу. Кроме того признание п.3, как вы его транслируете дает мне возможность признать вас реалистом. На форуме есть большой тред, в котором Хуанди, предъявляет, не без оснований, местным прасангикам представляющим все как в п.3, приверженность реализму.

ПС. С позиций п.3 выиграть диспут у него невозможно, в треде это прослеживается очень убедительно.

----------

Германн (20.01.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Основное возражение - Цонкапа не признает внешнее как объект, ни на каком уровне. Если мы с этим согласны, то п.3 вместе с пояснениями рассыпается в прах. Если же мы признаем верным п.3 это хула на Цонкапу. Кроме того признание п.3, как вы его транслируете дает мне возможность признать вас реалистом. На форуме есть большой тред, в котором Хуанди, предъявляет, не без оснований, местным прасангикам представляющим все как в п.3, приверженность реализму.
> 
> ПС. С позиций п.3 выиграть диспут у него невозможно, в треде это прослеживается очень убедительно.


Цонкапа был прасангиком, а прасангики признают внешние объекты. Каким образом? Они признают их номинальное существование с точки зрения принятия их мирскими условностями, но не признают их онтологию как таковую. Т.е. они с одной стороны существуют отдельно от ума (не как в читтаматре, где всё- только ум), а с другой стороны при абсолютном анализе найти их нельзя. Читала у кого-то, что это очень тонкая, почти неощутимая грань между существованием и несуществованием. Однако нельзя сказать, что внешние объекты одновременно существуют и не существуют.

----------

Германн (20.01.2014), Сергей Хос (20.01.2014)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Цонкапа был прасангиком, а прасангики признают внешние объекты. Каким образом? Они признают их номинальное существование с точки зрения принятия их мирскими условностями, но не признают их онтологию как таковую.
> ......
> Однако нельзя сказать, что внешние объекты одновременно существуют и не существуют.


Однако прасангикам--можно  :Smilie:

----------


## Нико

> Однако прасангикам--можно


Что "можно"? Я же сказала, что прасангики говорят про существование внешних объектов. Вопрос в том, про какой именно способ существования. Прасангики не реалисты, но и не нигилисты. Хотя в школе Сакья отрицается существование внешних объектов на относительном уровне. Любое. Вроде так. Таким образом, сакьяпинцы скорее нигилисты, в отличие от  Гелуг с её принципом взаимозависимости.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Я же сказала, что прасангики говорят про существование внешних объектов.


Не просто говорят, но и признают.




> Вопрос в том, про какой именно способ существования.


Не, вопрос в том, признают или не признают *существование внешних объектов*.

----------


## Влад К

> Цонкапа был прасангиком, а прасангики признают внешние объекты. Каким образом? Они признают их номинальное существование с точки зрения принятия их мирскими условностями, но не признают их онтологию как таковую. Т.е. они с одной стороны существуют отдельно от ума (не как в читтаматре, где всё- только ум), а с другой стороны при абсолютном анализе найти их нельзя. Читала у кого-то, что это очень тонкая, почти неощутимая гранить между существованием и несуществованием. Однако нельзя сказать, что внешние объекты одновременно существуют и не существуют.


Почему нельзя? Как Вы написали выше, признается номинальное существование(практическое обозначение) а с другой стороны при абсолютном анализе найти их нельзя, так?
Тогда почему нельзя сказать, что объекты одновременно существуют и не существуют? Получается какая-то запутанность в противоречиях. :Confused:

----------


## Нико

> Почему нельзя? Как Вы написали выше, признается номинальное существование(практическое обозначение) а с другой стороны при абсолютном анализе найти их нельзя, так?
> Тогда почему нельзя сказать, что объекты одновременно существуют и не существуют? Получается какая-то запутанность в противоречиях.


Нельзя одновременно быть морковкой и неморковкой. С относительной т.зр.

----------

Надежда Хабичевская (22.01.2014)

----------


## Влад К

> Нельзя одновременно быть морковкой и неморковкой. С относительной т.зр.


Я имею ввиду восприятие мной объектов следующим образом - я воспринимаю какой-то объект, но понимаю, что он не являются реально существующим, но понимаю что реально его найти нельзя, так как этот объект является номинальным обозначением ума. Т.е. - объект и существует и не существует одновременно. Таким образом воспринимая этот объект, я говорю - он не существует(на абсолютном уровне), но существует(на относительном) То есть, я не говорю что морковка одновременно не может быть неморковкой, но говорю - вот морковка, я могу её съесть, но с абсолютной точки зр. - морковки нет, также нет и меня, который дает этой морковке номинальное обозначение. Вопрос в том - возможно ли такое восприятие в повседневной жизни? :EEK!:

----------


## Нико

> Я имею ввиду восприятие мной объектов следующим образом - я воспринимаю какой-то объект, но понимаю, что он не являются реально существующим, но понимаю что реально его найти нельзя, так как этот объект является номинальным обозначением ума. Т.е. - объект и существует и не существует одновременно. Таким образом воспринимая этот объект, я говорю - он не существует(на абсолютном уровне), но существует(на относительном) То есть, я не говорю что морковка одновременно не может быть неморковкой, но говорю - вот морковка, я могу её съесть, но с абсолютной точки зр. - морковки нет, также нет и меня, который дает этой морковке номинальное обозначение. Вопрос в том - возможно ли такое восприятие в повседневной жизни?


Возможно, если отличать относительную морковку от её абсолютной реальности. Это не означает одновременность существования и существования. Потому что для прасангиков отн. реальность -- это то, каким образом феномены существуют, а абсолютная -- то, каким образом они не существуют. Говорить о том, что на относительном уровне феномены одновременно существуют и не существуют, -- немного странновато, не кажется?

----------


## Влад К

> Возможно, если отличать относительную морковку от её абсолютной реальности. Это не означает одновременность существования и существования. Потому что для прасангиков отн. реальность -- это то, каким образом феномены существуют, а абсолютная -- то, каким образом они не существуют. Говорить о том, что на относительном уровне феномены одновременно существуют и не существуют, -- немного странновато, не кажется?


Странно, согласен. Но, если объект воспринимается омраченным умом, который не в курсе, что объект к которому он привязывается, не является реально существующим, то в уме возникает привязанность со всеми вытекающими отсюда последствиями. А, если в момент восприятия, ум понимает хотя бы на относительном уровне взаимозависимость явлений, то таким образом можно отбросить привязанность к объекту. То есть, я не пытаюсь смешивать относительное с абсолютным, но пытаюсь применить этот принцип - существует и не существует одновременно - в повседневной жизни, когда использую какие-то вещи к которым привязан.

----------


## Нико

> То есть, я не пытаюсь смешивать относительное с абсолютным, но пытаюсь применить этот принцип - существует и не существует одновременно - в повседневной жизни, когда использую какие-то вещи к которым привязан.


Можно уточнять: объективно, независимо не существует.... Может, тогда это будет как-то соответствовать.  :Wink:

----------

Влад К (20.01.2014)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Основное возражение - Цонкапа не признает внешнее как объект, ни на каком уровне.


...наставник Джянасена  (38) объясняет:

«Из трактатов по мадхьямике Святых Отца и Сына [Нагарджуны и Арьядевы] не явствует, существуют внешние объекты, или нет. Однако впоследствии наставник Бхававивека опроверг систему «только-ума»  и представил систему, согласно которой внешние объекты признаются условно существующими. Затем Шантаракшита основал ещё одну систему мадхъямики, основанную на трактатах йогической практики, которая учит о несуществовании внешних объектов на относительном уровне и об отсутствии самобытия ума на абсолютном. Так возникли два ответвления мадхьямиков, первые из которых стали именоваться ‘саутрантиками-мадхьямиками’, а вторые — ‘йогачарами-мадхьямиками’”.

Таким образом, опираясь на великие трактаты, [Джянасена] достаточно ясно изложил историческую хронологию толкования [этими наставниками коренных текстов Нагарджуны и Арьядевы].
Однако, хотя *наставник Чандракирти признаёт условное бытие внешних объектов*, он делает это иначе, чем в других философских системах. Следовательно, его нельзя считать поборником саутрантики-мадхьямики. Таким же неверным является мнение о том, что его обоснование [существования] внешних объектов соответствует системе поборников Вайбхашики.
Учёные позднего периода распространения [буддизма] в Стране снегов [Тибете] использовали в отношении поборников мадхьямики термины «сватантрик»  и «прасангик» . Это соответствует Ясным словам  Чандракирти, [в которых он отвергает использование «самостоятельных силлогизмов»  и указывает, что для утверждения воззрения мадхьямики достаточно одних лишь «выводов» ].
Следовательно, поборники мадхьямики подразделяются всего на две категории: признающие и не признающие условное бытие внешних объетов. Более того, с точки зрения способов порождения воззрения о пустоте в потоке ума среди них можно выделить лишь две категории: «сватантрики-мадхьямики» и «прасангики-мадхьямики».

Цонкапа. _Средний ламрим_

Впрочем, с Ламрим ченмо это место совпадает практически дословно.

----------

Нико (20.01.2014)

----------


## Дубинин

> Странно, согласен. Но, если объект воспринимается омраченным умом, который не в курсе, что объект к которому он привязывается, не является реально существующим, то в уме возникает привязанность со всеми вытекающими отсюда последствиями. А, если в момент восприятия, ум понимает хотя бы на относительном уровне взаимозависимость явлений, то таким образом можно отбросить привязанность к объекту. То есть, я не пытаюсь смешивать относительное с абсолютным, но пытаюсь применить этот принцип - существует и не существует одновременно - в повседневной жизни, когда использую какие-то вещи к которым привязан.


Здесь в данной технике (Мадхьямике): "правильный" зависимый объкт- сама такая мысль то-же лишняя, посему эта техника легко приводит к "идее отрицания", вместо просто "ненахождения" и вслед за этим пребывание  "как оно есть"- она для умников с переразвитым мозгом)))

----------


## Нико

> Здесь в данной технике (Мадхьямике): "правильный" зависимый объкт- сама такая мысль то-же лишняя, посему эта техника легко приводит к "идее отрицания", вместо просто "ненахождения" и вслед за этим пребывание  "как оно есть"- она для умников с переразвитым мозгом)))


???? А с недоразвитым мозгом тогда что делать прикажете?

----------


## Дубинин

> ???? А с недоразвитым умом тогда что делать прикажете?


Так Пема в помощь- пост и молитва))

----------

Аурум (20.01.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Так Пема в помощь- пост и молитва))


Типа "не кочегары мы, не плотники"????

----------

Дубинин (20.01.2014)

----------


## Аурум

> Так Пема в помощь- пост и молитва))


Ламрим забыли!  :Big Grin:  Еще рассказы про семью и стаж в буддизме.

----------

Дубинин (20.01.2014)

----------


## Пилигрим

> Цонкапа был прасангиком, а прасангики признают внешние объекты.


Отнюдь. Прасангики не признают никаких объектов ни внешних, ни внутренних. Прасангики считают, что признание  существования чего-либо есть признание его континиума, составного, ежемнгновенно меняющегося потока. 



> Каким образом? Они признают их номинальное существование с точки зрения принятия их мирскими условностями, но не признают их онтологию как таковую.


С т.з. мирских условностей объекты воспринимаются как существующие самосуще, если вы признаете их соответствующими мирским условностям то:
- нет никаких оснований не признавать их антологию.
- признание их, при этом, одновременно номинальными приводит ровно к тому, что вы указываете ниже как недопустимое.



> *Нико:* Однако нельзя сказать, что внешние объекты одновременно существуют и не существуют.





> Читала у кого-то, что это очень тонкая, почти неощутимая грань между существованием и несуществованием.


А я читал у Цонкапы, что если эта очень тонкая почти неощутимая грань существует, значит, воззрение Будды Шакьямуни до конца не понято.

----------

Caddy (20.01.2014), Дубинин (20.01.2014), Надежда Хабичевская (22.01.2014)

----------


## Aion

> Нельзя одновременно быть морковкой и неморковкой. С относительной т.зр.


Можно.  :Wink:

----------

Влад К (21.01.2014), Надежда Хабичевская (22.01.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Отнюдь. Прасангики не признают никаких объектов ни внешних, ни внутренних. Прасангики считают, что признание  существования чего-либо есть признание его континиума, составного, ежемнгновенно меняющегося потока.


Вы невнимательно читали ссылки из Среднего ламрима выше. 




> С т.з. мирских условностей объекты воспринимаются как существующие самосуще, если вы признаете их соответствующими мирским условностям то:
> - нет никаких оснований не признавать их антологию.
> - признание их, при этом, одновременно номинальными приводит ровно к тому, что вы указываете ниже как недопустимое.


Опять же, вы невнимательно прочли выше про три характеристики. 





> А я читал у Цонкапы, что если эта очень тонкая почти неощутимая грань существует, значит, воззрение Будды Шакьямуни до конца не понято.


Неверно.

----------


## Пилигрим

> ...наставник Джянасена  (38) объясняет:
> 
> «Из трактатов по мадхьямике Святых Отца и Сына [Нагарджуны и Арьядевы] не явствует, существуют внешние объекты, или нет. Однако впоследствии наставник Бхававивека опроверг систему «только-ума»  и представил систему, согласно которой внешние объекты признаются условно существующими. Затем Шантаракшита основал ещё одну систему мадхъямики, основанную на трактатах йогической практики, которая учит о несуществовании внешних объектов на относительном уровне и об отсутствии самобытия ума на абсолютном. Так возникли два ответвления мадхьямиков, первые из которых стали именоваться ‘саутрантиками-мадхьямиками’, а вторые — ‘йогачарами-мадхьямиками’”.
> 
> Таким образом, опираясь на великие трактаты, [Джянасена] достаточно ясно изложил историческую хронологию толкования [этими наставниками коренных текстов Нагарджуны и Арьядевы].
> Однако, хотя *наставник Чандракирти признаёт условное бытие внешних объектов*, он делает это иначе, чем в других философских системах. Следовательно, его нельзя считать поборником саутрантики-мадхьямики. Таким же неверным является мнение о том, что его обоснование [существования] внешних объектов соответствует системе поборников Вайбхашики.
> Учёные позднего периода распространения [буддизма] в Стране снегов [Тибете] использовали в отношении поборников мадхьямики термины «сватантрик»  и «прасангик» . Это соответствует Ясным словам  Чандракирти, [в которых он отвергает использование «самостоятельных силлогизмов»  и указывает, что для утверждения воззрения мадхьямики достаточно одних лишь «выводов» ].
> Следовательно, поборники мадхьямики подразделяются всего на две категории: признающие и не признающие условное бытие внешних объетов. Более того, с точки зрения способов порождения воззрения о пустоте в потоке ума среди них можно выделить лишь две категории: «сватантрики-мадхьямики» и «прасангики-мадхьямики».
> 
> ...


Вы не в курсе как хронологически соотносятся ламримы Цонкапы и его "Три основы пути"?

----------


## Пилигрим

> Вы невнимательно читали ссылки из Среднего ламрима выше. 
> 
> 
> 
> Опять же, вы невнимательно прочли выше про три характеристики. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Неверно.


Сколь категорично столь же безосновательно. Но ваше право. Спасибо.

----------


## Нико

> Вы не в курсе как хронологически соотносятся ламримы Цонкапы и его "Три основы пути"?


А что это меняет? Про "безосновательность" -- вам привели цитаты Цонкапы. Он, в принципе, всегда придерживался одних и тех же взглядов.

----------


## Пилигрим

> А что это меняет? Про "безосновательность" -- вам привели цитаты Цонкапы. Он, в принципе, всегда придерживался одних и тех же взглядов.


Согласно наставлений Его Святейшества Далай Ламы, постижение пустоты Цонкапой изменялось (углублялось) по жизни. Окончательное постижение выражено в Трех основах пути.
Цитаты конечно привели, но даже Будда Шакьямуни, призывал все сказанное им (сутры) тщательно проверять. Согласитесь вот этот абзац 



> Однако, хотя наставник Чандракирти признаёт условное бытие внешних объектов, он делает это иначе, чем в других философских системах. Следовательно, его нельзя считать поборником саутрантики-мадхьямики. Таким же неверным является мнение о том, что его обоснование [существования] внешних объектов соответствует системе поборников Вайбхашики.


какой то мутный. 
Иначе это как? Пока не ясно, как это иначе, ничего не следует. Для вас все ясно? Помогите разобраться мне.

----------


## Нико

> Согласно наставлений Его Святейшества Далай Ламы, постижение пустоты Цонкапой изменялось (углублялось) по жизни. Окончательное постижение выражено в Трех основах пути.
> Цитаты конечно привели, но даже Будда Шакьямуни, призывал все сказанное им (сутры) тщательно проверять. Согласитесь вот этот абзац 
> 
> какой то мутный. 
> Иначе это как? Пока не ясно, как это иначе, ничего не следует. Для вас все ясно? Помогите разобраться мне.


Да, углублялось. "Хвала Будде за его учение о взаимозависимости" и "Средний ламрим" -- имхо, сочинения после окончательного постижения пустоты. Средний ламрим особенно глубок по части випашьяны. Так глубок, что мы с Хосом до сих пор паримся).





> Однако, хотя наставник Чандракирти признаёт условное бытие внешних объектов, он делает это иначе, чем в других философских системах. Следовательно, его нельзя считать поборником саутрантики-мадхьямики. Таким же неверным является мнение о том, что его обоснование [существования] внешних объектов соответствует системе поборников Вайбхашики.




Дело в том, что в разных школах совершенно по-разному определяется бытие феноменов. Вайбхашика вообще наделяет их абс. бытием, а в сватантрике мадхьямике там всё серединка на половинку. Типа, феномены наполовину зависят от нашего субъективного восприятия, а на другую половину существуют сами по себе. Т.е. имеют какое-то самобытие. Что совершенно отрицает система Чандракирти.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Согласитесь вот этот абзац какой то мутный.


Да, там мысль не досказана до конца.




> Иначе это как? Пока не ясно, как это иначе, ничего не следует. Для вас все ясно? Помогите разобраться мне.


Мне тоже не ясно. Я потому и стал разбираться с этими восемью пунктами, что многое неясно. Пока не разобрался. Когда пойму - отпишусь ))))




> Так глубок, что мы с Хосом до сих пор паримся).


Пора перестать, его Алюс с Андреем перевели уже, скоро издадут )))
Правда, я с их трактовкой не согласен, но, думаю, и ты с моей не согласилась бы. ))))

----------

Пилигрим (20.01.2014)

----------


## Пилигрим

> Да, углублялось. "Хвала Будде за его учение о взаимозависимости" и "Средний ламрим" -- имхо, сочинения после окончательного постижения пустоты. Средний ламрим особенно глубок по части випашьяны. Так глубок, что мы с Хосом до сих пор паримся).


Верю что паритесь и желаю всяческих успехов, на благо таких неучей как я, абсолютно не способных к языкам. Однако что с хронологией, не одновременно же он их писал?



> Дело в том, что в разных школах совершенно по-разному определяется бытие феноменов. Вайбхашика вообще наделяет их абс. бытием, а в сватантрике мадхьямике там всё серединка на половинку. Типа, феномены наполовину зависят от нашего субъективного восприятия, а на другую половину существуют сами по себе. Т.е. имеют какое-то самобытие. Что совершенно отрицает система Чандракирти.


Так мы о феноменах? Существующий внешний объект и феномен это одно и то же? Феномен это то, что познано достоверно? Система Чандракирти признает достоверное мирское познание?

----------


## Нико

> Пора перестать, его Алюс с Андреем перевели уже, скоро издадут )))
> Правда, я с их трактовкой не согласен, но, думаю, и ты с моей не согласилась бы. ))))


Перевод Алюса с Андреем не отменяет необходимости перевода этой книги. Пусть будет больше переводов, хороших и разных, не согласен?

----------

Сергей Хос (21.01.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Так мы о феноменах? Существующий внешний объект и феномен это одно и то же? Феномен это то, что познано достоверно? Система Чандракирти признает достоверное мирское познание?


"Феномен" -- тире -- "дхарма" -- синоним "существующего" или "познаваемого". Система Чандракирти признаёт достоверное мирское познание, да. Более того, у Чандракирти говорится, что "мы не признаём то, что противоречит мирскому обывательскому восприятию". Как-то так.

----------


## Пилигрим

> "Феномен" -- тире -- "дхарма" -- синоним "существующего" или "познаваемого". Система Чандракирти признаёт достоверное мирское познание, да. Более того, у Чандракирти говорится, что "мы не признаём то, что противоречит мирскому обывательскому восприятию". Как-то так.


Миряне познают внешнее как самосущее? Мирское познание внешнего, как самосущего, достоверно? 
Миряне воспринимают внешнее как самосущее? Взаимозависимое существование внешнего противоречит мирскому (самосущему) восприятию?

----------


## Пилигрим

> Перевод Алюса с Андреем не отменяет необходимости перевода этой книги. Пусть будет больше переводов, хороших и разных, не согласен?


Согласен трижды.

----------


## Нико

> Миряне познают внешнее как самосущее? Мирское познание внешнего, как самосущего, достоверно? 
> Миряне воспринимают внешнее как самосущее? Взаимозависимое существование внешнего противоречит мирскому (самосущему) восприятию?


Обыватели, не миряне, т.е. не йогины, все познают внешнее как самосущее. Это недостоверно. Достоверна та часть сознания, которая воспринимает объект в общем как "стол", например, но недостоверно восприятие "самосущего" стола. Поэтому и говорится, что так называемое "достоверное познание" одновременно и ошибочно, и достоверно. Взаимозависимое происхождение, т.е. его осознание, полностью противоречит представлению о самобытии вещей.

----------


## Пилигрим

> Обыватели, не миряне, т.е. не йогины, все познают внешнее как самосущее. Это недостоверно. Достоверна та часть сознания, которая воспринимает объект в общем как "стол", например, но недостоверно восприятие "самосущего" стола. Поэтому и говорится, что так называемое "достоверное познание" одновременно и ошибочно, и достоверно. Взаимозависимое происхождение, т.е. его осознание, полностью противоречит представлению о самобытии вещей.


1) Еще одно уточнение, ответьте познанное достоверно существует, а познанное недостоверно нет? Если да то у вас феномен одновременно и существует и не существует, что противоречит заявленному вами ранее, об одновременном существовании и не существовании.  :Frown: 

2) В таком случае взаимозависимость противоречит мирскому восприятию и тогда согласно вашего




> *Нико:* Более того, у Чандракирти говорится, что "мы не признаём то, что противоречит мирскому обывательскому восприятию".


Чандракирти ее не признает.  :Facepalm:

----------


## Влад К

> Здесь в данной технике (Мадхьямике): "правильный" зависимый объкт- сама такая мысль то-же лишняя, посему эта техника легко приводит к "идее отрицания", вместо просто "ненахождения" и вслед за этим пребывание  "как оно есть"- она для умников с переразвитым мозгом)))


Я говорил о теоретическом понимании принципа - существует и не существует одновременно, который можно использовать в качестве противоядия от привязанности.
А если говорить о прямом постижении пустоты, а Вы об этом говорите, как я понял - то в чем различие между этими двумя техниками - "отрицания" и "ненахождения" с последующим пребыванием? В случае с техникой, где применяется "отрицание" - что подразумевается под ним? Не отрицание ли концепций и идей омраченного ума с последующим пребыванием ума в восприятии "как оно есть"? Если понимать "идею отрицания", как отрицание концепций омраченного ума, с последующим пребыванием - как оно есть, тогда отличия вроде нет от техники "ненахождения" с дальнейшим пребыванием "как оно есть". Мне кажется, эти две техники действуют одинаково, только называются по разному. Если есть различие, то в чем?

----------


## Пилигрим

Сергей Хос вы еще здесь? Нико. Вот мне интересно ваше мнение по поводу того возможно ли вот это



> ...наставник Джянасена (38) объясняет:
> 
> «Из трактатов по мадхьямике Святых Отца и Сына [Нагарджуны и Арьядевы] не явствует, существуют внешние объекты, или нет. Однако впоследствии наставник Бхававивека опроверг систему «только-ума» и представил систему, согласно которой внешние объекты признаются условно существующими. Затем Шантаракшита основал ещё одну систему мадхъямики, основанную на трактатах йогической практики, которая учит о несуществовании внешних объектов на относительном уровне и об отсутствии самобытия ума на абсолютном. Так возникли два ответвления мадхьямиков, первые из которых стали именоваться ‘саутрантиками-мадхьямиками’, а вторые — ‘йогачарами-мадхьямиками’”.
> 
> Таким образом, опираясь на великие трактаты, [Джянасена] достаточно ясно изложил историческую хронологию толкования [этими наставниками коренных текстов Нагарджуны и Арьядевы].
> Однако, хотя наставник Чандракирти признаёт условное бытие внешних объектов, он делает это иначе, чем в других философских системах. Следовательно, его нельзя считать поборником саутрантики-мадхьямики. Таким же неверным является мнение о том, что его обоснование [существования] внешних объектов соответствует системе поборников Вайбхашики.
> Учёные позднего периода распространения [буддизма] в Стране снегов [Тибете] использовали в отношении поборников мадхьямики термины «сватантрик» и «прасангик» . Это соответствует Ясным словам Чандракирти, [в которых он отвергает использование «самостоятельных силлогизмов» и указывает, что для утверждения воззрения мадхьямики достаточно одних лишь «выводов» ].
> Следовательно, поборники мадхьямики подразделяются всего на две категории: признающие и не признающие условное бытие внешних объетов. Более того, с точки зрения способов порождения воззрения о пустоте в потоке ума среди них можно выделить лишь две категории: «сватантрики-мадхьямики» и «прасангики-мадхьямики».
> 
> Цонкапа. Средний ламрим


превести употребляя только "внешнее" не употребляя при этом объект(ы). ИМХО если переводить "внешнее" не называя его объектом, то тогда мутный  абзац становится прозрачным, становится очевидно, признаваемое существование внешнего  Чандракирти совершенно отличается и от признаваемого существования в вайбхашике, саутрантике, мадхямике сватантрике, ну и как признаваемое внешнее от читтаматры.

----------


## Дубинин

> Я говорил о теоретическом понимании принципа - существует и не существует одновременно, который можно использовать в качестве противоядия от привязанности.
> А если говорить о прямом постижении пустоты, а Вы об этом говорите, как я понял - то в чем различие между этими двумя техниками - "отрицания" и "ненахождения" с последующим пребыванием? В случае с техникой, где применяется "отрицание" - что подразумевается под ним? Не отрицание ли концепций и идей омраченного ума с последующим пребыванием ума в восприятии "как оно есть"? Если понимать "идею отрицания", как отрицание концепций омраченного ума, с последующим пребыванием - как оно есть, тогда отличия вроде нет от техники "ненахождения" с дальнейшим пребыванием "как оно есть". Мне кажется, эти две техники действуют одинаково, только называются по разному. Если есть различие, то в чем?


Не нахождение и отрицание имеет разные последствия. В первом случае вы всё воспринимаете но не отрицает- не делаете лишнего- это и так иллизия- её не надо отрицать- и этим происходит освобождение. Во втором вы отрицаете (вместо утверждения)- крайность нигилизма называется (вы не замечаете тонкое усилие по "отрицанию"). А так вам привидился туман в виде коровы, а затем вас позвали- и вы не отрицая коровы (её и небыло)-идёте сквозь туман-просто))

----------


## Сергей Хос

> возможно ли вот это
> ...
> превести употребляя только "внешнее" не употребляя при этом объект(ы). ИМХО если переводить "внешнее" не называя его объектом, то тогда мутный  абзац становится прозрачным


Не вижу смысла в такой редукции. Внешние объекты - это phyi don, bāhyārtha. Как еще перевести артха, если не объект?
Честно говоря, пока мне кажется, что этот концептуальный кульбит, с внешними объектами - слабое место в гелугпинской прасангике. Позиция линии Шантаракшиты, представленная в ньингма и кагью представляется мне более взвешенной. Но, возможно, это просто результат моего недопонимания.
Вот здесь у Берзина дается некоторый сравнительный анализ (можно пройтись поиском по external object), но мне это мало что проясняет к сожалению.

----------


## Влад К

> Не нахождение и отрицание имеет разные последствия. В первом случае вы всё воспринимаете но не отрицает- не делаете лишнего- это и так иллизия- её не надо отрицать- и этим происходит освобождение. Во втором вы отрицаете (вместо утверждения)- крайность нигилизма называется (вы не замечаете тонкое усилие по "отрицанию"). А так вам привидился туман в виде коровы, а затем вас позвали- и вы не отрицая коровы (её и небыло)-идёте сквозь туман-просто))


То есть вместо того, чтобы позволить мыслям уйти, моё отрицание является тонким мыслетворчеством, которое является помехой для непосредственного постижения пустоты?

----------


## Дубинин

Да, так и разрушается что-то пустотой- не надо отрицать- этого и небыло.

----------

Влад К (21.01.2014)

----------


## Дубинин

Чтобы понять о чём пишут эти "интеллектуальные маньяки" начавшие тему)), надо просто переживать "на себе" термины, и сразу- на "пальцах" всё понятно (у меня раньше тоже мозги "дымились")

----------


## Влад К

> Чтобы понять о чём пишут эти "интеллектуальные маньяки" начавшие тему)), надо просто переживать "на себе" термины, и сразу- на "пальцах" всё понятно (у меня раньше тоже мозги "дымились")


Я недавно о чем-то похожем читал у Аджана Сумедхо в "Четыре Благородные Истины" - Он там говорил в контексте випашьяны о том, что необходима рефлексия в уме. Что-то вроде - анализ дает представление как надо делать, но до тех пор пока это не на уровне рефлексии - это не будет прямым постижением... и т.д. Этот принцип он и касательно других техник объяснял кажется.

----------


## Дубинин

> Я недавно о чем-то похожем читал у Аджана Сумедхо в "Четыре Благородные Истины" - Он там говорил в контексте випашьяны о том, что необходима рефлексия в уме. Что-то вроде - анализ дает представление как надо делать, но до тех пор пока это не на уровне рефлексии - это не будет прямым постижением... и т.д. Этот принцип он и касательно других техник объяснял кажется.


Ну да, это и есть Йогическое "Прямое познание", сначала концепция (верная- освобождающая от неверной), затем ничего не делание после освобождения))

----------

Влад К (21.01.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Сергей Хос вы еще здесь? Нико. Вот мне интересно ваше мнение по поводу того возможно ли вот это
> 
> превести употребляя только "внешнее" не употребляя при этом объект(ы). ИМХО если переводить "внешнее" не называя его объектом, то тогда мутный  абзац становится прозрачным, становится очевидно, признаваемое существование внешнего  Чандракирти совершенно отличается и от признаваемого существования в вайбхашике, саутрантике, мадхямике сватантрике, ну и как признаваемое внешнее от читтаматры.


Совершенно непонятно, чем вам слово "объект" помешало. Объект -- он и в Африке объект, хм.

----------


## Нико

> Не вижу смысла в такой редукции. Внешние объекты - это phyi don, bāhyārtha. Как еще перевести артха, если не объект?
> Честно говоря, пока мне кажется, что этот концептуальный кульбит, с внешними объектами - слабое место в гелугпинской прасангике. Позиция линии Шантаракшиты, представленная в ньингма и кагью представляется мне более взвешенной. Но, возможно, это просто результат моего недопонимания.
> Вот здесь у Берзина дается некоторый сравнительный анализ (можно пройтись поиском по external object), но мне это мало что проясняет к сожалению.


 Да, Хос, пора признать, что ты не всё понимаешь в этой жизни  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

Сергей Хос (21.01.2014)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Прасангики не признают никаких объектов ни внешних, ни внутренних.


Такой объект, как учение Будды,--они тоже не признают?




> Прасангики считают, что признание  существования чего-либо есть признание его континиума, составного, ежемнгновенно меняющегося потока.


То есть анитьи и анатмы.

----------


## Пилигрим

> Совершенно непонятно, чем вам слово "объект" помешало. Объект -- он и в Африке объект, хм.


Не устраивает тем, что объект всегда предмет цепляния.

----------


## Пилигрим

> Такой объект, как учение Будды,--они тоже не признают?


А оно объект? Обоснуете?





> То есть анитьи и анатмы.


Можно по русски.

----------


## Нико

> Не устраивает тем, что объект всегда предмет цепляния.


Неверно. Объект -- это нечто воспринимамое. Предмет цепляния -- это "самосущий" объект. Вещи можно воспринимать и нейтрально.

----------


## Дубинин

> Неверно. Объект -- это нечто воспринимамое. Предмет цепляния -- это "самосущий" объект. Вещи можно воспринимать и нейтрально.


Это у тебя странно, в слове объект- смысловая нагрузка- такова:  это не субъект. Тоесть налицо привязанность-отталкивание- при наличии любого объекта.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> А оно объект? Обоснуете?


Объект ума. На них, например, _сосредотачиваются_.




> Можно по русски.


Нет.

----------


## Нико

> Это у тебя странно, в слове объект- смысловая нагрузка- такова:  это не субъект. Тоесть налицо привязанность-отталкивание- при наличии любого объекта.


Ничего не налицо. Объект суть нечто воспринимаемое субъектом. Можно по-разному вещи воспринимать.

----------


## Дубинин

> Ничего не налицо. Объект суть нечто воспринимаемое субъектом. Можно по-разному вещи воспринимать.


Восприятие субъектом это уже отталкивание и одобрение. Восприятие тепла рукой это процесс сравнения себя и трогаемого- только очень быстрый ("просто" тепла нет без сравнения), также "просто" объекта нет- без анализа- и сравнивания с субъектом (да-же если внутри не проговаривать: "это не я)))- что уже-есть приятие-отвержение.

----------


## Нико

> Восприятие субъектом это уже отталкивание и одобрение. Восприятие тепла рукой это процесс сравнения себя и трогаемого- только очень быстрый ("просто" тепла нет без сравнения), также "просто" объекта нет- без анализа- и сравнивания с субъектом (да-же если внутри не проговаривать: "это не я)))- что уже-есть приятие-отвержение.


А ты представь себе, что ты почти уже засыпаешь и при этом, не успев закрыть глаза, тупо воспринимаешь шкаф. Он не кажется тебе самосущим, не вызывает у тебя никаких эмоций, ни цепляния, ни отторжения. Он тебе безразличен. Вот это -- отдельный вид восприятия.

----------


## Дубинин

> А ты представь себе, что ты почти уже засыпаешь и при этом, не успев закрыть глаза, тупо воспринимаешь шкаф. Он не кажется тебе самосущим, не вызывает у тебя никаких эмоций, ни цепляния, ни отторжения. Он тебе безразличен. Вот это -- отдельный вид восприятия.


Я иногда медитирую и представляю, что это такое, но это не объект в это время- нет вообще не смотрящего не оценки не отвержениия. А вот объктом мы называем это всегда после этого переживания-умозрительно. Посему и говорю, что объект существует как плод анализа но никогда- "просто".

----------


## Нико

> Я иногда медитирую и представляю, что это такое, но это не объект в это время- нет вообще не смотрящего не оценки не отвержениия. А вот объктом мы называем это всегда после этого переживания-умозрительно. Посему и говорю, что объект существует как плод анализа но никогда "просто".


А я тебе привела пример про "просто". Зачем анализировать шкаф, когда ты уже почти спишь? Шкаф тебе по фигу тогда, это просто восприятие.

----------


## Дубинин

> А я тебе привела пример про "просто". Зачем анализировать шкаф, когда ты уже почти спишь? Шкаф тебе по фигу тогда, это просто восприятие.


Восприятие есть, а воспринимаемых объектов нет (о них- после можно подумать поговорить). Как только шкаф станет "шкафом", "наружей".. чем угодно- то это уже работа по отвержению-привлечению. (Если не выходить из состояния неделения- "субъект и объект" то их и не возникнет).

----------


## Нико

> Восприятие есть, а воспринимаемых объектов нет (о низ после можно подумать поговорить). Как только шкаф станет "шкафом", "наружей".. чем угодно- то это уже работа по отвержению-привлечению. (Если не выходить из состояния неделения- "субъект и объект" то их и не возникнет.


Нет, мы, конечно, по любому воспринимаем шкаф двойственно, от этого никуда не деться. Т.е. я "субъект", воспринимающий объект "шкаф". Но это не обязательно означает восприятие "самосущего" шкафа. Самосущесть всегда вызывает какие-то эмоции или цепляние.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Нет, мы, конечно, по любому воспринимаем шкаф двойственно, от этого никуда не деться. Т.е. я "субъект", воспринимающий объект "шкаф". Но это не обязательно означает восприятие "самосущего" шкафа. Самосущесть всегда вызывает какие-то эмоции или цепляние.


чот ты не то говоришь.
двойственное (субъект-объектное) восприятие всегда есть восприятие самосущего, разве нет?

----------

Дубинин (21.01.2014)

----------


## Дубинин

> Нет, мы, конечно, по любому воспринимаем шкаф двойственно, от этого никуда не деться. Т.е. я "субъект", воспринимающий объект "шкаф". Но это не обязательно означает восприятие "самосущего" шкафа. Самосущесть всегда вызывает какие-то эмоции или цепляние.


Обязательно означает, ибо шкаф является тебе частями (маленькими дхармами)- а в восприятии будет целым (пусть и без анализа), ну и плюс он будет отделён от процесса "узнавания"- тоесть самосущь.

----------


## Нико

Простое "узнавание" объекта не означает обязательно "самосущность". Как говорится, "достоверное сознание" в буддизме двояко. Оно ошибочно, потому что воспринимает объекты как самосущие, но безошибочно с точки зрения восприятия объекта в целом (как относительно существующего).

----------


## Дубинин

> Простое "узнавание" объекта не означает обязательно "самосущность". Как говорится, "достоверное сознание" в буддизме двояко. Оно ошибочно, потому что воспринимает объекты как самосущие, но безошибочно с точки зрения восприятия объекта в целом (как относительно существующего).


Я это слышал от тебя, ещё лет 15, назад, но я этого не понимаю. Вроде "Прямо", не концептуально- можно постичь только шуньяту, ибо всё остальное существует как концепция- (принятие одного за другое) (иначе говоря относительно существующий шкаф- это пустота)
Во всяком случае "твою Мадьхьямику я так понял", (я в курсе про  "прямые" зрительные- слуховые-нюховые..)) сознания, но это же не Мадьхьямика?)

----------


## Нико

> Я это слышал от тебя, ещё лет 15, назад, но я этого не понимаю. Вроде "Прямо", не концептуально- можно постичь только шуньяту, ибо всё остальное существует как концепция- (принятие одного за другое) (иначе говоря относительно существующий шкаф- это пустота)
> Во всяком случае "твою Мадьхьямику я так понял", (я в курсе про  "прямые" зрительные- слуховые-нюховые..)) сознания, но это же не Мадьхьямика?)


Не надо, 15 лет ещё не прошло))). "Прямо мы познаём" чувственными сознаниями что угодно. Не концептуально, а именно прямо. Шуньята постигается "непосредственным йогическим восприятием", это даже отдельный вид сознания.  

Мадхьямику нельзя понюхать, это просто путь срединного пути между крайностями этернализма и нигилизма.

----------

Надежда Хабичевская (31.01.2014)

----------


## Дубинин

> Не надо, 15 лет ещё не прошло))). "Прямо мы познаём" чувственными сознаниями что угодно. Не концептуально, а именно прямо. Шуньята постигается "непосредственным йогическим восприятием", это даже отдельный вид сознания.  
> 
> Мадхьямику нельзя понюхать, это просто путь срединного пути между крайностями этернализма и нигилизма.


Так бы и сказала- "не знаю что ответить".

----------


## Дубинин

Кстати мне мой опыт говорит об ином- про прямое зрительное сознание например. Я прекрасно осознаю усилие ума- делающее "видимым" набор пощипываний у меня на слизистой глаза- и это концепция- хоть и примитивная.

----------


## Нико

> Так бы и сказала- "не знаю что ответить".


Ну почему ж не знаю? Знаю, и ответила. Одно из моих немногих достоинств -- это умозрительное понимание мадхьямики. Так что не гони на меня пургу, плиз.

----------


## Дубинин

> "Прямо мы познаём" чувственными сознаниями что угодно.


Ты хочешь сказать, что бывает факт "видения" например, без "признаков"- неконцептуально? (тогда как этот факт существует?)

----------


## Нико

> Ты хочешь сказать, что бывает факт "видения" например, без "признаков"- неконцептуально? (тогда как этот факт существует?)


Я хочу сказать именно про то, что иногда мы чувственно воспринимаем вещи без привлечения ментального сознания, которое их оценивает и выносит о них суждения. Это восприятие объекта в целом, так называемое. Т.е. ты видишь шкаф и никак его не оцениваешь. Просто картинка. И такое бывает.

----------


## Дубинин

> Я хочу сказать именно про то, что иногда мы чувственно воспринимаем вещи без привлечения ментального сознания, которое их оценивает и выносит о них суждения. Это восприятие объекта в целом, так называемое. Т.е. ты видишь шкаф и никак его не оцениваешь. Просто картинка. И такое бывает.


Это невозможно, если ты переживаешь именно "видение" (а не тупость смотря на что-то), то "видение" ты отличаешь от "не видения"- а это концепция так-же.

----------


## Нико

> Это невозможно, если ты переживаешь именно "видение" (а не тупость смотря на что-то), то "видение" ты отличаешь от "не видения"- а это концепция так-же.


Не, концепции создаёт ментальное, а не  чувственные виды познания. Что, впрочем, не означает, что последние чисты и совершенны. Это не так.

----------


## Дубинин

> Не, концепции создаёт ментальное, а не  чувственные виды познания. Что, впрочем, не означает, что последние чисты и совершенны. Это не так.


Как ты узнаешь, что "смотришь", без концепции? (даже не анализируя "что конкретно?" смотришь. (И если сознания чувственные не концептуальны, значит они неизменны и не дуккха?)

----------


## Нико

> Как ты узнаешь, что "смотришь", без концепции? (даже не анализируя "что конкретно?" смотришь. (И если сознания чувственные не концептуальны, значит они неизменны и не дуккха?)


Не так всё, брр. Смотреть без концепций -- реально. Так же, как и слышать и осязать без концепций. Чувственные сознания сами по себе не есть дуккха. И они не неизменны, потому как разрушаются даже при жизни и уж точно при смерти.

----------


## Дубинин

> Не так всё, брр. Смотреть без концепций -- реально. Так же, как и слышать и осязать без концепций. Чувственные сознания сами по себе не есть дуккха. И они не неизменны, потому как разрушаются даже при жизни и уж точно при смерти.


"Смотреть без концепций -- реально..."- это не ответ, по каким признакам "смотрение" от "несмотрения" отличается?
И разрушимые сознания, но не дуккха- это как? (признак этого безобразия (дуккхи)- это вроде изменчивость= страдательность?)

----------


## Нико

> "Смотреть без концепций -- реально..."- это не ответ, по каким признакам "смотрение" от "несмотрения" отличается?
> И разрушимые сознания, но не дуккха- это как? (признак этого безобразия (дуккхи)- это вроде изменчивость= страдательность?)


Да, а что? "Смотрение" от "немотрения" вполне себе отличаются на относительном уровне. Разрушимые тело и сознания -- дуккха. Что здесь не так?

----------


## Дубинин

> Да, а что? "Смотрение" от "немотрения" вполне себе отличаются на относительном уровне.


Чем они отличаются? Концептуальны ли эти различия? Эти различия, и есть ли признаки- "смотрения и не смотрения?



> Разрушимые тело и сознания -- дуккха. Что здесь не так?


всё так, но ты пишешь:



> Чувственные сознания сами по себе не есть дуккха. И они не неизменны, потому как разрушаются даже при жизни и уж точно при смерти.

----------


## Нико

> Чем они отличаются? Концептуальны ли эти различия? Эти различия, и есть ли признаки- "смотрения и не смотрения?
> 
> всё так, но ты пишешь:


На относительном уровне особого ума не надо, чтобы понять различие между закрытыми и открытыми глазами. Для этого не нужно умствовать или концепничать, и так всё понятно.

----------


## Дубинин

> На относительном уровне особого ума не надо, чтобы понять различие между закрытыми и открытыми глазами. Для этого не нужно умствовать или концепничать, и так всё понятно.


Да несомненно, но кроме открытых здоровых глаз , нужны вроде ещё какие-то действия- вполне концептуальные- что-бы видеть? И эти действия разве не концептуальны? (кстати виды сознаний при смерти одно в другом как растворяются?- разве не все в ментальном грубом- а затем тонком?)

----------


## Нико

> Да несомненно, но кроме открытых здоровых глаз , нужны вроде ещё какие-то действия- вполне концептуальные- что-бы видеть? И эти действия разве не концептуальны? (кстати виды сознаний при смерти одно в другом как растворяются?- разве не все в ментальном грубом- а затем тонком?)


Видение и слышание не имеет концепций. Как таковое. А растворяются постепенно, грубое в тонком.

----------


## Дубинин

> Видение и слышание не имеет концепций. Как таковое. А растворяются постепенно, грубое в тонком.


Так если чувственные растворяются в ментальном- то? они сами не концепции? И что такое видение "как таковое"?- это наименование, наложенное на достоверную основу, если дальше основу потрошить- то так и будет- наименование- на основу, наименование- на основу...не?

----------


## Нико

> Так если чувственные растворяются в ментальном- то? они сами не концепции? И что такое видение "как таковое"?- это наименование, наложенное на достоверную основу, если дальше основу потрошить- то так и будет- наименование- на основу, наименование- на основу...не?


Да, так именно и будет. Нет ничего страшного в том, что чувственное растворяется а ментальном, а ментальное потом в тонко ментальном растворяется. Всё одно сознание. Дойдём до ясного света -- окончательное сознание, а потом оно огрубится в бардо, а потом ещё более огрубится в новом рождении.

----------


## Дубинин

> Да, так именно и будет. Нет ничего страшного в том, что чувственное растворяется а ментальном, а ментальное потом в тонко ментальном растворяется. Всё одно сознание. Дойдём до ясного света -- окончательное сознание, а потом оно огрубится в бардо, а потом ещё более огрубится в новом рождении.


Растворение в ментальном сознании это = переставанию делания концепций? (сначала грубых, затем тонких?), если да, то чувственное сознание- это концепция, и как концепция может функцианировать как неконцепция- прямо что-то познавать?

----------


## Нико

> Растворение в ментальном сознании это = переставанию делания концепций? (сначала грубых, затем тонких?), если да, то чувственное сознание- это концепция, и как концепция может функцианировать как неконцепция- прямо что-то познавать?


Не, концепции генерирует ментальное сознание только, а не чувственные. При смерти, как говорится, растворяются сначала чувственные сознания, потом 80 видов концепций, а потом 4 вида тонкого ума -- белое видение, красное видение, чёрное пред-достижение, и доходим до ясного света в итоге.

----------


## Дубинин

> Не, концепции генерирует ментальное сознание только, а не чувственные. При смерти, как говорится, растворяются сначала чувственные сознания, потом 80 видов концепций, а потом 4 вида тонкого ума -- белое видение, красное видение, чёрное пред-достижение, и доходим до ясного света в итоге.


Так, ты написала, что чувственные сознания растворяются в ментальном, и при этом единственная работа ментального грубого ума- делать концепции. Вот я и спросил - если в обратном порядке- ментальный ум производит чувственные сознания-так? И при этом так- как, он может производить только концепции, то чувственные сознания- концепции..не?

----------


## Нико

> Так, ты написала, что чувственные сознания растворяются в ментальном, и при этом единственная работа ментального грубого ума- делать концепции. Вот я и спросил - если в обратном порядке- ментальный ум производит чувственные сознания-так? И при этом так- как, он может производить только концепции, то чувственные сознания- концепции..не?


Ум как общее понятие многогранен. А чувственные виды сознания могут возникнуть только с опорой на тело. См. в 12-членной цепи. Имя и форма и опоры чувственного восприятия. Всё это появляется в зависимости от тела.

----------


## Дубинин

> Ум как общее понятие многогранен. А чувственные виды сознания могут возникнуть только с опорой на тело. См. в 12-членной цепи. Имя и форма и опоры чувственного восприятия. Всё это появляется в зависимости от тела.


Это ответ? Имеем:  Имя и Форма-т.е. читтасики и элементы, и плюс органы чувств: переживающее это всё вместе, сознание называется- чувственным, потом ментальное сознание (для которого это только концепция) познаёт это объединение и делает ещё какие-то концепции? И при том, что ментальное сознание первично? Отсюда можно сделать вывод, что звено под названием "чувственное сознание"- здесь лишнее- т.к. это просто разновидность концептуального ума?

----------


## Нико

> Это ответ? Имеем:  Имя и Форма-т.е. читтасики и элементы, и плюс органы чувств: переживающее это всё вместе, сознание называется- чувственным, потом ментальное сознание (для которого это только концепция) познаёт это объединение и делает ещё какие-то концепции? И при том, что ментальное сознание первично? Отсюда можно сделать вывод, что звено под названием "чувственное сознание"- здесь лишнее- т.к. это просто разновидность концептуального ума?


Не лишнее. В 12-ти звенной цепи нет ничего лишнего.

----------


## Пакин

> 3) признание существования внешних объектов
> Отвержение идеализма йогачары, считавших внешние проекцией омраченного ума, приводит Цонкапу к признанию наличия внешних объектов.


Фраза бессмысленна, поскольку отвергаемый "внешний объект" читтаматры не есть "внешний объект" прасангики.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Фраза бессмысленна, поскольку отвергаемый "внешний объект" читтаматры не есть "внешний объект" прасангики.


Фраза бессмысленна, поскольку и так понятно: отвергаемое не может быть признаваемым ))).

----------


## Пакин

> Фраза бессмысленна, поскольку и так понятно: отвергаемое не может быть признаваемым ))).


Может, но не в этом случае.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Может, но не в этом случае.


в этом случае отвергаемое может быть признаваемым?

----------


## Пакин

> в этом случае отвергаемое может быть признаваемым?


СМ. стартовое сообщение.

----------

